# For Jenne and Maggie



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss-it must be so difficult to have lost Jenne and Maggie so close together. I hope you're getting a new puppy-you'll still miss the others but you'll have a new love in your life.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I am also VERY sorry for your loss......

Rick


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

So sorry for you lost... if never easy.....Just remeber all the love and joy they brought into you lives.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I can promise you they will always live in your heart. I have so many dogs in my heart that i am surprised I can keep it inside my chest. That is what happens when you get old and have had dogs all your life. 

Even tho they are alive in my heart, I would give almost anything to be able to touch them all, to hug them, to kiss them.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

They ask for so little,yet give so much. I know it's difficult right now,but you must celebrate the life you had with them. Look back at the warm memories that fill your heart with love and rejoice in the knowledge that someday you will be together again. This I know in my heart and sometimes this knowledge is the only thing that ease's my pain of lost family that have crossed over.
You must believe,
Shane & Lee


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow...thank you for posting the photo. I'll bet you have so many fine memories of your time with Maggie and Jenne. So many years together. Any amount of time that we can spend with a dog is a blessing, and of course we all hope for as much time as possible with our beloved ones.

It might help to write the memories. That has helped me. And if you want to share, you know that you have a very interested audience.


----------



## reddoglady (Feb 20, 2006)

*Thank You*

Thank you to everyone for your kind thoughts. It is helpful having people that truly understand our loss. I am planning to get another golden retriever puppy sometime end of May when I stop working for the summer so I have time to train. I know she will not replace Maggie or Jenne, but it will help ease the pain.


www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html

This is an animated version of the poem.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

You are right--no dog every "replaces" another any more than a child can replace another. But you will love the new dog just as much. I am glad you are getting another one, it does help so much when you can bury your face in it's fur, get a quick swipe of the tongue, etc.


----------



## Rebel Red (Jan 4, 2006)

im sorry for your lost....

Aleesha(rebel red)


----------

